# Midline catheter placed by anesthesiologist



## awilson (Dec 14, 2017)

Does anyone have information on if this is billable and what code to use? On some patients with difficult iv placement.. our anesthesiologist are placing a midline inplace of a regular iv, usually in morbidly obese patients.. I know a separate iv placement (36140.i think) is bundled into the anesthesia service, but not sure about midlines.


----------



## awilson (Dec 14, 2017)

And according to the md it’s not only for administration of the anesthetic.. it’s for post op meds, fluids, etc


----------

